# Fulfillment Services Needed



## Dude14 (Feb 1, 2014)

Start-up men's clothing line - street/surf vibe with a yoga edge -needs fulfillment services. Tees, hoodies, trucker hats, snap backs, and beanies to get started.

I have all artwork produced.

Website is built. Ready to roll. A very strong niche and extreme prelaunch interest with retailers - wholesale side of biz.

Thanks in advance, Rob


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

What country?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

That is great. Where are some of the places you have looked for a printer ? Have you searched locally ?


----------

